

India's Modi is using Technology to change election campaigning - jayadevan
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/narendra-modi-uses-technology-for-election-297/
On Tuesday, Modi addressed people in 52 different places in Gujarat simultaneously using 3D technology.
======
intel8085
For the uninitiated , Narendra Modi was the CM of gujarat when gujarat
violence happened

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2002_Gujarat_violence>

~~~
negamax
And the point is? He has done a lot for his state. Which is India's most
progressive and prosperous.

~~~
shrikant
Gujarat may be prosperous (this is open for debate), but I'm not sure a place
that still has alcohol prohibition is India's 'most progressive' state.

~~~
alphakappa
You're right. It's disappointing to see that people have a short memory about
this just because his state has done well economically.

------
thewarrior
Given how low internet penetration is in India , this kind of thing cannot
have much of an impact at the grassroot level.

~~~
rm999
You're right that internet penetration is low, but I believe that is quickly
changing. Almost every person under the age of 35 I know in India (which is a
lot, I have a lot of family there) regularly uses the internet, and anyone in
the middle class can afford 3g (which is ~1-3 dollars a month).

Also, there's a matter of who is being targeted; you could probably draw
strong parallels with Obama's strategy of targeting the young and educated.

